#      19   91.02
(..    68 19),      91.02 ( ).  ?  .

----------


## vdi1950

> (..    68 19),      91.02 ( ).  ?  .


  ,    ,     .    ,         .

----------

> ,    ,     .    ,         .


  8.1. 
    , ,  ,       (, ,  ).             .


   .

----------


## Rh

- " ".

----------


## vdi1950

1)           : ,   .   .     "   "     ""  " ".
2)         -         (,   ),        " ".

----------


## Rom52

, ,         .   ,               (                 )         ,     2   ,     ,

----------


## Rom52

))   1  ,          :Frown:

----------

